# Birmingham area cafe event hire



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Hi guys - anybody know of places in/around Birmingham which hire out on a Sunday afternoon? Looking for a space for 30-40 people for a small party - just tea, coffee, and cake. We're on a reasonably small budget.

Think we've thought of most places:


York's

Boston Tea Party

200 degrees

Home


Suggestions welcomed!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

What weekend are you looking for? @Gary**** when are the steam rooms opening?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I would of suggested The Steamroom (where I work) in Harborne.

I don't think >30 people is possible for the size of the space (lack of seats) and we are not even open yet!

Other suggestions - The Plough Harborne (upstairs)


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> I would of suggested The Steamroom (where I work) in Harborne.
> 
> I don't think >30 people is possible for the size of the space (lack of seats) and we are not even open yet!
> 
> Other suggestions - The Plough Harborne (upstairs)


Worth a try for an early booking







.

Plough would be a good option for a Sunday.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Thanks guys - had considered Plough as an option, but think might stretch our budget a little far with food etc.

On a completely separate note - looking forward to visiting The Steamroom when it does open. Been needing a new Harborne-based den for a while now.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Steamroom is opening tomorrow . A quick run-down of what we have :

Coffee : Has Bean . Espresso (Mythos 1 / Simonelli Aurelia) . Filter - comfort . Filter - adventure (Brazen for batch , Chemex or CCD for handmade)

Tea : Lalani and Co. Including a super rare Japanese Oolong , only 10kgs exists and we have 20% of the crop.

Cakes : Fresh daily croissants from Peel and Stone , varied options from Cakesmiths .

Beer : everything from Magic rock , cloud water , Kernal through to local breweries such as Burning Soul and fixed wheel.

Wine : organic and natural wines from our friend Sam Olive of Freedom Wines. By the glass or bottle.

Food : coming soon....

Soft drinks : All craft - small production such as Lovely drinks / Bradleys Juices.

we are opening 07:30-3 Monday-Friday and 08:00-4 Saturday initially .

@Steamroomcoffee on social media


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Sounds great - I might even pop by tomorrow since I am in the area!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Im the bald guy probably looking very stressed


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Hurray! Glad you are open!

I'll be down in March once you've ironed out the teething issues (because everyone loves a mixed metaphor!) I'm really looking forward to it!


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Missy said:


> Hurray! Glad you are open!
> 
> I'll be down in March once you've ironed out the teething issues (because everyone loves a mixed metaphor!) I'm really looking forward to it!


Everyone likes a mixed metaphor do they? Well would you like me to give you one?

(I have heard that Some people prefer double entendre)


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Im also offering a split shot for the price of a flat white . Try an espresso and milk drink side by side









Coffee forums people , make yourselves known if you come !


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Im also offering a split shot for the price of a flat white . Try an espresso and milk drink side by side
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll have to head over there next weekend. Maybe do early doors, I imagine Spence would be up for going over.


----------

